

Ask YC: Early morning brain exercise? - andr

I'm sleepy for a good 30 minutes after I wake up. Right now I spend that time reading RSS or watching last night's Daily Show, trying to get my brain going. But I've been thinking about doing something more intellectual to get up to speed faster. My best idea so far is to solve 1 or 2 Project Euler problems each morning. Any other suggestions?
======
gexla
I work from home so I have to put in extra effort to get myself going on many
mornings. I make sure I go through the same morning ritual as I would if I
were to go to a real office. Take a shower, get dressed and eat breakfast
before even thinking about reading email. By that time I should be good to go.
If you still can't get going then starting off on something you really want to
do than something that is just work is a good way to get going too.

------
johnm
Get more sleep.

Do non-intellectual stuff (breakfast, clean the kitchen, etc.).

Do some light physical exercise (go for a walk, light yoga, etc.).

Meditate.

------
ubudesign
take two shots of expresso and get to work :). alternative would be to splash
your face with ice code water and go out for a quick run. do any intelectual
thinking after.

~~~
rms
Scientific studies show that caffeine is most effective when consumed slowly
over a period of time. So sip that double latte and make it last until lunch.

------
epi0Bauqu
Code.

